# Rest In Peace: Muhammad Ali



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

There will never be another like him


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

RIP.. Sad to know he'd be as controversial today as he was back in the day... He truly was one of the of the most influential boxers of all time, as well as one of the most influential figures in society and politics at the time being. It's not fair to remember Ali just for his skill, but what he stood for.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

They called it already?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Tears in my eyes at the moment. He was the sole reason I became a huge boxing fan and still is to this day. Rumble young man rumble. I love you Ali.


----------



## sorrento (Dec 1, 2015)

Absolute badman. May he RIP.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

RIP Champ. This is the saddest death I've experienced in a long time.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

RIP to the Greatest and my favorite boxer of all time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A fighter whose legend has no equal. An absolute titan of a human being. I'll miss him greatly. Rest in Peace.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sad. The greatest of All time


----------



## Arka (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

His impact was undeniable and without peer. RIP Champ


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

NOOOO. An absolute legend that reached far, far beyond our sport. May he rest in peace!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The biggest RIP of all time.

The Greatest is gone.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

RIP champ.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh no, RIP.
The greatest personality in any sport ever.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

RIP champ. Gutted.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


He was not a perfect human being, far from it, but he made great contributions to human society. You may not like him, but now is not the time to tear the man down even if you feel inclined.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


Ban this cunt immediately.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was browsing through some pictures of Ali. Here's a nice gallery btw http://espn.go.com/sports/boxing/photos/gallery/_/id/5920258/image/1/ali-fighter

And after viewing them, my emotions went from sad to putting a small on my face. I'm happy that we were blessed with such a great human being who made great impacts on our lives. He was more than a sports legend. Go to a small village in Africa and they'll know about Muhammed Ali. He meant so much to our sport, to America and to the world. RIP champ.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


No we're gonna remember your dumbass posts about how Cotto was robbed against Canelo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


You got to keep them thoughts in your head when someone just dies lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Just found out. RIP CHAMP!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

RIP Ali


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP champ


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


Fuck off cunt, time and a place..


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


>


That slayed me. What a great man


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Rest In Peace GOAT


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

RIP Champ


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

Goodbye champ, goodbye


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Inna lillahi wa inna ilahi rajiunn.

Indeed! From Allah we belong and unto Allah we will most definitely return.

This hurts me so bad.
Im so ashamed at myself that Im not in a position to get to his funeral.

This man meant so much to me an my family and especially my father.
My father grew up in the absolute racist South of North Florida..
He was the first black child from his district bused to the all white school and his formative years were an absolute living hell, warped by extreme and cartoonish levels of racism.

He always tells me how Muhammad Ali was his unparalleled hero for so many reasons. Im somewhat speechless right now. Subhanallah.

We've lost one of the few great public black American male figures, one of the greatest Americans ever and just a really a good man in general.

Im so ashamed that I can't make this man's funeral. And I already know it will be one of my biggest regrets.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

R.I.P. Champ.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Ban this cunt immediately.


Why? For voicing an opinion that you disagree with? It is not the time really, but none of us knew him personally so it's not like someone disparaging a poster's relative.

RIP anyway. He transcended his sport more than any athlete in any sport ever has and probably ever will. He was also the GOAT of his division and is an icon of his era.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Farewell to 'The Greatest'.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a day of mourning and we need to celebrate this mans life.

R.I.P Ali.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think this would be a nice place to post tributes from other peeps in the boxing world. They will no doubt come flooding in, but it would be nice to see. I see Manny's was posted. Here's Roach:










Tyson:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


ok


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


Shut up.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is probably better than remaining an alzheimers zombie for another few months.


Also Cable really knows how to time his reactions


----------



## Arka (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Click on the FB icon to see the best Ali tribute out there...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153852989199086


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Tributes pour in for boxing legend Muhammad Ali*
*Athletes, civil rights activists, artists and celebrities offer tributes for Muhammad Ali, who has died aged 74.*
*







*

*http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/06/tributes-pour-boxing-legend-muhammad-ali-160604051016598.html*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> This is probably better than remaining an alzheimers zombie for another few months.
> 
> Also Cable really knows how to time his reactions





dyna said:


> This is probably better than remaining an alzheimers zombie for another few months.
> 
> Also Cable really knows how to time his reactions


Ali was a great boxer, but a cunt of a human being. His dying doesn't change that.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

RIP... I just finished reading 'King of The World' too...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ali was a great boxer, but a cunt of a human being. His dying doesn't change that.


I don't think you're wrong, just the timing got people really offended.
Your post is real, not like all those people on facebook saying rest in piece when they've never seen even 30 minutes of him.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Cant believe he was only 74 too, the Parkinson's too hold of him at such a young age...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Cable must be great at funerals


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Cant believe he was only 74 too, the Parkinson's too hold of him at such a young age...


Which is still 2 years higher than the current average life expectancy for African American males in the US.

Being affected by Parkinson's as young as Ali on the other hand is quite unlucky.
Can barely imagine how horrible it is to be affected by parkinsons, slowly losing coordination of everything.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

The great man may have passed. But his legend will outlive our grand children.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Just woke up to this news, absolutely killing me, when the news of the story broke that he was hospitalised, they were reporting that they expected a short visit for him and then last night he was on life support.

I've feared this one for so long and always felt grateful that the man was still with us despite his poor health. More than just a boxer, this man was as influential in human rights, the civil rights movement and human history as he ever was as a fighter.

People needn't talk all the trash about the way he went about things completely forgetting the hostile times he lived in where expressing some of the opinions he did could quite realistically get you killed.

To underplay the importance of him in history is utter ignorance.

Rest in Peace to The Greatest Of All Time. Muhammad Ali.


----------



## sorrento (Dec 1, 2015)

DrMo said:


> Cable must be great at funerals


That comment is straight up attention seeking. No one in the thread should have taken the bait.


----------



## sorrento (Dec 1, 2015)

Broxi said:


> forgetting the hostile times he lived in where expressing some of the opinions he did could quite realistically get you killed.


!!!!!!!!

The man had real balls.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

dyna said:


> Which is still 2 years higher than the current average life expectancy for African American males in the US.
> 
> Being affected by Parkinson's as young as Ali on the other hand is quite unlucky.
> Can barely imagine how horrible it is to be affected by parkinsons, slowly losing coordination of everything.


Its must of been especially horrible for Ali, as he was an outspoken and charismatic figure head, dancing around and popping off at the mouth joking etc having all that stripped of him must of been doubly bad...


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

RIP Ali. First ever fight I saw on TV. The guy put boxing on the map In a global way, very few can claim that especially back then.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

The greatest character boxing has ever had and the greatest heavyweight of all time, his resume will be near impossible to beat at heavyweight due to the era and the names around at the time. I'm gutted, but how he made it to 70 is a miracle in itself. Rip


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

The greatest boxer ever is gone, RIP.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

RIP champ ! Can't wait to see some Ali footage on the news.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the biggest figures in human history. RIP.

I got interested in watching boxing as a kid by knowing who Ali was, the man is an icon and my favourite fighter of all time.

Whatever you think, personally I think he was a tremendous human being, anyone calling him a cunt on the day he's died needs to have a word with themselves.

Undeniably he was, the Greatest of All Time.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This was a great tribute to hear it from the Warriors he faced over the years. RIP Ali.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I mean what can o e say, the man wasTHE best. RIP Grand Champion


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> This was a great tribute to hear it from the Warriors he faced over the years. RIP Ali.


Numerous threads everywhere :lol: Rightfully so. Deserves numerous tributes. As said in the B & I:

Beat the highest level of opposition in Heavyweight history and it isn't even particularly close. Arguably three Top 10 ATG's within the division depending on how you rate Liston (and certainly not outside of the Top 12-15). Pulled off two of the greatest upsets in boxing history, a decade apart. The "Rumble In The Jungle" is a candidate for the Best Win outright in boxing history.

In terms of doing the most possible in one's own era, only Joe Louis can match him. Ali actually beat *over 30* Top 10 ranked opponents over the course of his career, give or take. I used to have and store all of this sort of information including even where fighters were rated exactly at the particular times fought and almost want to go dig it up. In terms of H2H ability, I couldn't objectively place hims out of the Top 3-5. He's the complete package and real fucking deal.

A Top 10 P4P All-Time Great (Lock for me, personally) taking any popularity or sentimentality out of the equation. He doesn't need it. It was pretty cool knowing he lived just a little more than an earshot away from me for years. That quote I think @Them Bones posted is some of the realest shit you'll ever read or hear in Life. Gave me chills.

RIP to this Great Man and Fighter of our sport.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Not to go negative, but everybody involved in Holmes vs Ali should gone to jail


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> In terms of doing the most possible in one's own era, only Joe Louis can match him. Ali actually beat *over 30* Top 10 ranked opponents over the course of his career, give or take. I used to have and store all of this sort of information including even where fighters were rated exactly at the particular times fought and almost want to go dig it up.


iirc he's 32-5 against top 10 oppositon.
Includes rematches as well.

Though I don't know if Wepner or Moore really deserved to be ranked in the top 10 at that time.
But that's nitpicking less than 10% of his wins against top 10.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

"I don't have a mark on my face, and I upset Sonny Liston, and I just turned 22 years old, I must be the greatest!"


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

He's boxing Jesus now


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Rest in peace to the real TBE. So many great fights he gave us.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Rest in peace to the real TBE. So many great fights he gave us.


there's a difference between GOAT and TBE. But I love waking up and seeing how big his impact was on everybody. Seeing females who never watched a boxing match in their life pay tribute to him online, and seeing every news show talk about how great he was.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739012748458270720


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> there's a difference between GOAT and TBE. But I love waking up and seeing how big his impact was on everybody. Seeing females who never watched a boxing match in their life pay tribute to him online, and seeing every news show talk about how great he was.


Ali is both. Not only a great fighter but great personality and charisma.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739096890403356672%2FMEDIA%5D


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Ali is both. Not only a great fighter but great personality and charisma.


yeah the best heavyweight of all time


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

The best, hands down.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

browsing said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilahi rajiunn.
> 
> Indeed! From Allah we belong and unto Allah we will most definitely return.
> 
> ...


Ameen Brother..


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So now everyone's gonna' get all sentimental and pretend he was some kind of great human being?


Fuck you


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

How can any fight fan not be romantic about the legacy of Muhammad Ali?

His brilliance in the ring, profound orating and ability to humanize will be remembered forever.

You'll be missed, champ.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Havent cried this much since Titanic.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oddly enough I'm not actually crying or that upset, just sort of depressed. This man got me into boxing and inspired me like no one else did and in a weird way I'm just happy that he's not suffering anymore. Great fighter and a greater person outside of the ring.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GOAT.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Oddly enough I'm not actually crying or that upset, just sort of depressed. This man got me into boxing and inspired me like no one else did and in a weird way I'm just happy that he's not suffering anymore. Great fighter and a greater person outside of the ring.


Youre just young. I legit have to come an ali vs liston framed poster and an ali poster pinned right on my door. Its different for everybody. He was a hero for me that's all.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Youre just young. I legit have to come an ali vs liston framed poster and an ali poster pinned right on my door. Its different for everybody. He was a hero for me that's all.


I'm as big of an Ali fan as you could get. Im glad hes not suffering anymore.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

One of the few who talked big yet fought even bigger in the ring. And this is a man who fought literally everyone during his time.

RIP champ. Joe Louis has started training camp and Don Dunphy will be calling the fight ringside with Ray Robinson, who is contemplating a shot at heavyweight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ali was a great boxer, but a cunt of a human being. His dying doesn't change that.


For his flaws, he probably did more good for the world than all of us combined. Now please stop shitting on him in a thread meant to commemorate his passing.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738961607359926272


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Numerous threads everywhere :lol: Rightfully so. Deserves numerous tributes. As said in the B & I:
> 
> Beat the highest level of opposition in Heavyweight history and it isn't even particularly close. Arguably three Top 10 ATG's within the division depending on how you rate Liston (and certainly not outside of the Top 12-15). Pulled off two of the greatest upsets in boxing history, a decade apart. The "Rumble In The Jungle" is a candidate for the Best Win outright in boxing history.
> 
> ...


Legendary post. Deserves to get reposted :clap::happy:thumbsup I know you don't like Ali so this is yuuge.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sure many will have seen some of Michael Parkinson's legendary interviews with Ali. Here's his tribute to the GOAT.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> *Youre just young.* I legit have to come an ali vs liston framed poster and an ali poster pinned right on my door. Its different for everybody. He was a hero for me that's all.


Aren't you in your early 20's? I had the distinct impression that TG had a few decades on you.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Aren't you in your early 20's? I had the distinct impression that TG had a few decades on you.


:lol: this is really funny, but no sir. I'm a youngin. 20 years old


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739138206524805122


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are the Ring Annual Ratings for Heavywieght in 1973:

George Foreman, _Champion_


Muhammad Ali
Joe Frazier
Ken Norton
Jerry Quarry
Ron Lyle
Earnie Shavers
Oscar Bonavena
Joe Bugner
Jimmy Ellis
Chuck Wepner
You will note that Ali had defeated, or would go on to defeat, every other fighter on that list at least once in his career. No other heavyweight has enjoyed that type of success against his peers. Not Klitschko...Not Louis...Not Holmes. _No one._ No one else has done something like that. if you're looking for a reason to consider him the GOAT heavyweight and one of the best fighters in history, this fact alone is as good as any.

RIP champ. Rumble, young man...Rumble.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

This makes my 2016 deadpool list the most accurate ever.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Here are the Ring Annual Ratings for Heavywieght in 1973:
> 
> George Foreman, Champion
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can count on one hand the number of fighters in boxing history across any divisions and weight classes that beat as many Top 10 rated fighters (at the time they fought them) since the introduction of RING Magazine. The fact he accomplished that in the number of fights he did - compared to giants that amassed 150-200+ bouts - and has an 86% winning percentage in fights against Top 10s fucking mind boggling. Some would argue that percentage should be a bit lower, but aye. It also includes anyone he stepped in with when he was past prime to shot.

Those fighters were also pretty god damn good as it happens, decisively better than Joe Louis' opposition who is one of those very few aforementioned fighters. I don't think the scale of his career is fully known or appreciated. People call him The Greatest without knowing how much of a legitimate case he really has for it. He's at a big disadvantage at Heavy in terms of quality, but there was probably no better era on the whole and if you talk about pushing it as close as anyone could possibly push it from there, he's your guy. Oh yeah, did we mention he was cut down and robbed of 3 1/2 years at his physical peak?

I run out of names really quickly, Drew: Greb, Langford, Robinson, Armstrong, Charles... After this, I think you're already starting to really reach in placing anyone else above him. You're already at least partially going on faith and benefit of the doubt as it is. Guys like Duran and SRL have 'arguments' when you include in-ring completeness and skill set, but so flimsy and subjective that I couldn't bring myself to make them in my "P4P Greatest since Robinson" thread despite vastly preferring both as fighters and feeling they're Top 10 ATG caliber on the whole.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :lol: this is really funny, but no sir. I'm a youngin. 20 years old


Apparently my age guesses are just as accurate as my fight predictions


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Oddly enough I'm not actually crying or that upset, just sort of depressed. This man got me into boxing and inspired me like no one else did and in a weird way I'm just happy that he's not suffering anymore. Great fighter and a greater person outside of the ring.


yeah I'm somberly happy today. Glad to see how many people he's reached


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ali's funeral is scheduled for Friday afternoon in Louisville, Kentucky, his hometown.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

You always were and always will be an inspiration. Vaya con dios and rest in peace champ.

You'll always be in our hearts.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm somberly happy today. Glad to see how many people he's reached


Same here. I'm also somewhat relived he passed away peacefully with his family around him. Can't ask for much more...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Same here. I'm also somewhat relived he passed away peacefully with his family around him. Can't ask for much more...


Yeah that was great to hear. He had his wife and all his kids around. He had the streets of Louisville shutdown today and many baseball stadiums from Fenway to Wrigley field had moments of silence today


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Champions for ever, yes. But sadly only George remains now, and the way he's going he may well live forever.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Julio Cesar Chavez Gonzalez
Te gusta esta página · 13 h · 
Cassius Clay, @muhammadali el mejor boxeador, dentro y fuera del ring. Una leyenda que nos brindo increibles peleas, enseñanzas de vida. Todo lo hacia con el corazón, siempre dio todo de el. Un verdadero Rey al que brindaremos Honor y Gloria. Mi mas sentido pesame a la familia y a toda la comunidad boxistica. Siempre sera recordado. Descanse en Paz. #boxing #muhammadali#goat










Cassius Clay, @muhammadali the best boxer, in and out the ring. A legend that gave us incredible fights, and life lessons. He did everything his heart-out, he always gave his everything. A true King to whom we shall give Honor and Glory. My most heartfelt condolences to his family and all the boxing community. You shall always be remembered. Rest in Peace. #boxing#muhammadali#goat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bill Clinton will provide a eulogy at Ali's funeral.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Legendary post. Deserves to get reposted :clap::happy:thumbsup I know you don't like Ali so this is yuuge.


:lol:

Imagine Hands as an Ali fan. :hey

You're right though, he was never one of my favorite fighters, I was irritated considerably by some of the things he did, but you know what? His boxing career and the impact he had on millions of human beings so greatly outweighs that the guy held his hands low, was a head hunter who rarely went to the body and that his defense consisted almost entirely upon his foot speed -- or some shit he said in the *1960s* and way he treated a particular person, no matter how undeserving or hurtful the treatment. Aside from some very clearly sarcastic swipes along with @turbotime who's crying over here (sorry bro), I never denied his Greatness or standing within the sport.

I just didn't go to bat for him or make his case like I do my fave guys (which would either elevate or solidify him for anyone who read it tbh lol) but as much as we all expected this for the longest and the fact that it's ultimately for the better to end his suffering, it hurt my heart when I heard of it last night. So why not? Facts are Facts. I was smiling the whole time I was typing these posts out because I had "I'M A BAD MAAAAN!" in my head on a continous loop. Yes, you were Muhammad. The Fucking Shit, actually. An unparalleled mammoth of a representive for the sport we love and one in which will never be equalled.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Legendary post. Deserves to get reposted :clap::happy:thumbsup I know you don't like Ali so this is yuuge.


Don't worry, he'll repost it himself. Many times.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

RIP Ali.

One of the sad things about this aside from the obvious is when you think how revered the Heavyweight title once was and how its turned into pretty much a side show. That aimed at Fury either, it has been like this for a long time.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> Why? For voicing an opinion that you disagree with? It is not the time really, but none of us knew him personally so it's not like someone disparaging a poster's relative.
> 
> RIP anyway. He transcended his sport more than any athlete in any sport ever has and probably ever will. He was also the GOAT of his division and is an icon of his era.


He can voice his and I can voice mine. My opinion is that he deserves at least a 7 day ban for what can be described (at best) as badly timed insensitivity on a day of world mourning.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Here are the Ring Annual Ratings for Heavywieght in 1973:
> 
> George Foreman, _Champion_
> 
> ...


Just the fact that he had the balls the FIGHT everyone on that list... let alone beat them... deserves tremendous respect. No current fighter can say they fought everybody like Ali did. And that win over Foreman has to be considered one of the best wins in all of professional sports history, if not THE best.


----------



## Zak (Mar 20, 2016)

Truly the greatest. Ali was who got me into boxing. The first fights I remember watching were Ali fights in the mid to late 70s.

Rest in Peace, Champ


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Champions for ever, yes. But sadly only George remains now, and the way he's going he may well live forever.


This is the only thing that keeps him alive...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

And the coolest fucker on earth is the artist in the first picture here...

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/gallery/2016/jun/05/america-mourns-muhammad-ali-in-pictures


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow only 6 pages..

Thank you Muhammad.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Don't worry, he'll repost it himself. Many times.


Nah, just once from the B&I where it went over even better and there's about five separate threads. Way too brief, hurried and disorganized. I thought it was awfully mediocre and Ali deserves far better but it was off the dome.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Legend. No doubt that he Greatest athlete of all time!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

My dad used to tell me stories about watching Ali busting up Cooper's eye and his trip to Bangladesh in 1978


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nah, just once from the B&I where it went over even better and there's about five separate threads. Way too brief, hurried and disorganized. I thought it was awfully mediocre and Ali deserves far better but it was off the dome.


Stop with the analysis of yours and other people's posts brah. It's pretentious.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

The boy who knocked Ali out in 1978

http://www.thedailystar.net/sports/the-boy-who-knocked-out-ali-1234291


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> This is the only thing that keeps him alive...


With a name like Big George you gotta be Big.


----------



## Arka (Jul 25, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> *Wow only 6 pages..*
> 
> Thank you Muhammad.


You've seen these!


----------



## Arka (Jul 25, 2012)

Muhammad getting his Oscar......


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell this vid got me right in the feels, the way they all respect each other so much then Harry Carpenter in there too getting the love from these guys. George the only one left, watching this I wish he'd fought Tyson! He got me hyped!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kellerman and Lampley getting emotional and each sharing a personal story:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-max-kellerman-shares-fond-memory-muhammad-ali--105372

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-jim-lampley-gets-very-emotional-talks-muhammad-ali--105367


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Stop with the analysis of yours and other people's posts brah. It's pretentious.


You Down Wit OPP? :blurp

Hands so haughty. 'Bout his beautiful body, hardly bars on boxing. Happy belated Birthday btw, but it's bollocks perpetuated by particular persons predominantly taking the piss out of my posts. Passion preposterously presumed as pretentious pontificating, Pedderrs. Pedantic? Partially. Pompous? Nah.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

you cant talk soccer without mentioning pele, you cant talk baseball without hearing about el bambino, you cant talk boxing not mentioning Ali, go easy champ


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

unny said:


> Fucking hell this vid got me right in the feels, the way they all respect each other so much then Harry Carpenter in there too getting the love from these guys. George the only one left, watching this I wish he'd fought Tyson! He got me hyped!


I have Indeed, thanks man.
Prince has a song in his vault titled Muhammad Ali.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hbo is the best


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673741357190615040


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

_*"Try to think in your mind right now, of any athlete. Male or female in any sport on the planet who you think would give up three years of their life, three years at the height of their competitive and money making power for a sociopolitical principal? How many other athletes would do that? None. There was one... there was only one." *_

_*:clap:*_


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Just read that Will Smith and Lewis will carry the coffin.
I understand Lewis, but why Smith?
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-...l-will-be-last-statement-to-the-world/7483984


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

dyna said:


> Just read that *Will Smith* and Lewis will carry the coffin.
> I understand Lewis, but why Smith?
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-...l-will-be-last-statement-to-the-world/7483984


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Just read that Will Smith and Lewis will carry the coffin.
> I understand Lewis, but why Smith?
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-...l-will-be-last-statement-to-the-world/7483984


I think they spent a lot of time together for the movie. Smith got on TV with Ali to denounce the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

At the crossroads to Madison Square Garden in New York City it will now and always be known as Muhammad Ali Way ‪#‎RIPAli‬


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Watched quite a few tributes, but every time the best part is always "The Rumble in the Jungle". Nobody could pull that off except Ali. The whole story is scarcely credible. If it didn't _actually_ happen, we would only recognize it could only be a kind of tall-tale, or some centuries old myth engraved in stone.

How do we explain the sadness one feels at this man's passing? One part of it is the feeling of one's own smallness before something so great. It is then jarring and uncomfortable to be then confronted with the mortality of that greatness. We had grown accustomed to the knowledge and awe of that greatness, and even taken it for granted, but now we know its gone forever. Can't recapture it. If we missed the great story the first time around, we are sad that we missed it, because we know it surely won't come around again.

From a boxing perspective, we are sad that what we have now is a kind of sham (i.e. Mayweather - Pacquiao), a sport increasingly stripped of any authentic drama, with everything subject to the dictates of risk-versus-reward and the same tedious rigmorole of promoter, manager, and network.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think they spent a lot of time together for the movie. Smith got on TV with Ali to denounce the 9/11 attacks.


Why does that authoritarian megalomaniac cunt Erdogan need to be there, much less speak? So out of the left field and kind of appalling. Whatever though. We've lost Ali, Prince, Bowie and Alan fucking Rickman this year. His plane could go down hard, we'd carry on.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn Lalia Ali is beautiful. Ali had some good lookin kids.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SRL on what he would say to Ali if he could speak for him one more time.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1073072962746375


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> SRL on what he would say to Ali if he could speak for him one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin TMZ always manages to catch them at the airport. Always sort of awkward.






@PityTheFool


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fuckin TMZ always manages to catch them at the airport. Always sort of awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very mature and dignified for a 46 year old.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Very mature and dignified for a 46 year old.


I was gonna say, how the fuck were they interviewing him about attending Ali's funeral in the late 1980s?


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

What an era


----------

